# DNP and T3 dosage for women?



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bird I've been seeing is looking to shed a bit of fat, there's not a lot of her anyway but that's beside the point.

I've got some of the old 125mg dhacks DNP and some of the same brand T3 50mcg tabs, not really sure what would be a better bet for her though and at what dosages/timescales.

Any thoughts from the experienced as to what would be the preferable route?


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Bird I've been seeing is looking to shed a bit of fat, there's not a lot of her anyway but that's beside the point.
> 
> I've got some of the old 125mg dhacks DNP and some of the same brand T3 50mcg tabs, not really sure what would be a better bet for her though and at what dosages/timescales.
> 
> Any thoughts from the experienced as to what would be the preferable route?


Check ausbuilts post on dnp for lady's..

My wife did 125mg an t3 low carbs,didn't take it on a Sunday as we go out for our tea.. Looked great,no sides an lost 16lb.. That was in sept for hols..


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Bird I've been seeing is looking to shed a bit of fat, there's not a lot of her anyway but that's beside the point.
> 
> I've got some of the old 125mg dhacks DNP and some of the same brand T3 50mcg tabs, not really sure what would be a better bet for her though and at what dosages/timescales.
> 
> Any thoughts from the experienced as to what would be the preferable route?


Dunno why exactly but I'd feel very uneasy about giving a loved one any kind of performance & image enhancing drug*. That said, maybe a half of each for the first week and take from there?

* Gave my gf a scoop of Craze before the gym and she hammered the cross trainer for an hour like her life depended on it.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think in women there is more chance of cateracs and think i read somewhere on here that high dose/temp is bad on the ovaries/fertilty research b4 hand although i know a few ladies run it on here like


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

From the research that I have done, the damage to ovaries/fertility is minimal, although as a precaution many recommend avoiding DNP if you are considering having a child in the near future, maybe this is something that the more knowledgable guys can comment on?

Here's the original T3/DNP protocol:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf

What do you guys think to the fact that patients were maintained on a dose of T3 after the DNP the stopped? Is this necessary?


----------

